# Nautilus mini or Aerotank v2 help plz



## Aydhin (4/11/14)

I want to buy 1 of the above mentioned tanks as im currently using a generic mini vivi nova. Now i bought a generic evod the other day but i was getting like no Th off of it . So i read up that its caused by the bottom coil. Will any of the 2 tanks i mentioned give me a good Th? And if so which would be better


----------



## Skobbejak (4/11/14)

Hi, TH you can get from more than just a new tank, a juice with more pg than vg will give you a better Thit. Or even more nic can make a diff. What juice are u using? I use the nautilus mini with a 50/50 pg vg mix and it gives me a good th. Juice like Lucia has a higher pg than vg rate and will hit harder. Goodluck hope u come right

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aydhin (4/11/14)

Was vaping liqua and HATS juice at 18mg. Bt then got on to 12mg the other day when i was too lazy to drive for the 18mg. Im just worries that because its bottom coil that the th will be almost non existent on a 12mg juice


----------



## WHITELABEL (4/11/14)

Don't know about the aero tank, but the nautilus mini is a winner. Great TH and great flavour. I would definitely recommend it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aydhin (4/11/14)

Forgot to mention that the juice is also 50/50


----------



## Aydhin (4/11/14)

Does the nautilus mini really go through juice faster than other tanks as some have said?


----------



## Skobbejak (4/11/14)

I get a good th with mine, at about 4v or 10w.
I go through 3tanks a day!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Twisper (4/11/14)

Hi @Aydhin, I got myself a Aero mini about a week ago after I was on a Twisp for about a month, huge, huge difference. I can not fault the Aero mini and is very happy with it, (and nothing else feel like s/steel) no issues. I rebuild one of the coils into a single coil and it works great, I can not feel any difference, and my batteries last longer....


----------



## Andre (4/11/14)

I have both, the mAN (mini aspire nautilus) is better imo. But you need a variable voltage battery to use it properly.


----------



## Aydhin (5/11/14)

Yeh i have an innokin itaste clk 1280. My svd kit from fasttech still says despatched to overseas country since last week with no status change /cry... thanks for the info tho good folks


----------



## drew (5/11/14)

Aydhin said:


> Yeh i have an innokin itaste clk 1280. My svd kit from fasttech still says despatched to overseas country since last week with no status change /cry... thanks for the info tho good folks



Still a long wait ahead for fasttech orders @Aydhin...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/fasttech-shipping-time-to-south-africa.247/
www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/update-to-the-sapo-strike-important-warning.6075/


----------

